# epson wf-2650



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

You can download it from the Epson website.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

great can you give me the link? also does anyone know what piece this is fell out of the old trash bag i had the printer stored in


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Im having trouble getting it to print copies. You load the paper on the top correct or the lower drawer? And set the paper you need coped face down on the glass screen? i tried as far i can remember and its printing blanks. It sometimes says place the on the glass screen which i have and hit continue. Cant get it to print nothing but blanks tried a white paper with writing face down. What is the lower compartment with paper for? the top is the standard copy/print loader correct? In both cases when i hit the copy option and set the peper needed copied down on the glass it sends paper thru both upper and lower trays coming out as blanks. Whats the problem here? The ink cartridges show as full.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Go to Epson® Official Support
Click on support
Enter the name of your printer
Select the operating system you are using


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

This has been in the garage for a few yours someone mentioned the ink cartridges being dried and and clogged and needing professionally cleaned. So this printer is basically junk?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

When testing print pattern it comes out blank screen reads "clean the etc" so what do i need to do to clean it so itll print?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

How do you get the ink cartidges to slide over manually so i can run cleaning fluid thru the nozzles? on a wf6250


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

so say i just want to print black and white can i just flush the black white inkjet and replace with a new 220 black ink cartridge for 8$ and the inkjet cleaner syringe fluid is about 10$ as well?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Ink jet printer heads (in the cartridge) get clogged from nonuse. Since ink is one of the most expensive liquids (doesn't have to be, just is), owners get frustrated a lot. Some printers will only work with OEM cartridges. Some cartridges can be refilled with nonOEM ink. Some can be made to rework. Some need inside pressure to be just so. On some printers, if one cartridge is empty, whole printer will not print.

There are many Youtube videos on these issues.

When we had had enough with the headaches, and when you need to know a printer will print when you want/need it to, we moved to a laser printer. Cartridges are bigger but last longer. More expensive. Can be larger footprint but definitely takes up a larger cubic airspace. It's like moving from Chevy to Cadillac.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

On _some_ Epson printers it is possible to clean the nuzzles.
(Personally I'd consider it junque.)
Proceed with CAUTION!
Basic procedure is glass cleaner and brown paper towels. (Cheapest "Windex" you can find).
Disconnect printer.
Find the print head and move it off the absorbing pad, there is usually a latch. Saturate a towel pad, folded over, maybe 2-3 times and slide it under the printhead. 
Printhead must be touching pad.
Leave overnight.
If you do not see colors staining the pad you have not been successful.


Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

How do you get the ink cartidges to slide over looesely or manually to remove them? Theyre all the way over to the right where theres an overhang on the printer so you cant remove them to flush with fluid.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that scanner-printer but generally you don't slide the cartridges they (only) snap in and out. It maybe that the inks and the print head are one assembly that travels left/right.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes the black one will remove but to hit the end clip on the color cartridges it needs to slide over i cant figure out how to get it to adjust to remove and flush all the cartridge jets as the clips are covered by the overhang. 
I FOUND IT THANKS how to remove ink.
When replacing ink do i just need the same number say its 220 a replacement 220 cartridge? And can i run it just on Black ink and black and white start as color is expensive? If its not printing anything that means all the jets are clogged and ink maybe bad or if one doesnt function they all dont function?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

My experience (over 3-4) Epsons has been that one can clog and the others will still function.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes you _should_ replace like for like.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

ok great got cartidges out trying to flush them now. Whats the best home fluid i can run thru them with a tube? alcohol, windex? also what size hose would fit the inkjet nozzle tightly to fluid flush with syringe? tried automobile vacumm line but fluid flushed nozzles.measuring 1/8". A smaller line?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Could you desipline yourself to printing only B/W? I dunno, that's for you to decide. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry but it would help if you post in complete sentences [emoji45], I'm having trouble following your train of thought.
As to cobbling together something that will clear the clogged ink AND refill the cartridges I can only say you are on the bleeding edge of that technology. Epson, and ALL other printer makers aimed to make their profit on selling us the cartridges loaded with ink. STOP, do NOT pass GO! "They" didn't deliberately do that to skrew you and I, they were (are) marketing a printer that fit a user niche. Anything in else is pure BS.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Do you really want to continue trying to revive this dead fish? It'll take you time and effort and you'll find at the that the journey was interesting BUT was it worth it?
I'd slide down to Walmart and buy new but that's me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

